# Bird Gym Websites??



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone have any good websites where you can buy play gyms for tiels? I don't want to spend an arm and a leg but I want it to be something that they can acually use.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have this one. They actually use it. 

I fill the bottom with crushed up nutriberries, millet, and crushed up treat sticks and cover it with things like cupcake liners, bendy straws, etc. They throw the toys around to the get to the treats. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Pet...tivity-Center-Birds/14100919?findingMethod=rr


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

meaggiedear said:


> I have this one. They actually use it.
> 
> I fill the bottom with crushed up nutriberries, millet, and crushed up treat sticks and cover it with things like cupcake liners, bendy straws, etc. They throw the toys around to the get to the treats.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Pet...tivity-Center-Birds/14100919?findingMethod=rr


I looked at this one but hessitated because it looked kinda small in the picture. Do you happen to have any photos of it with your birds?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

meaggiedear said:


> I have this one. They actually use it.
> 
> I fill the bottom with crushed up nutriberries, millet, and crushed up treat sticks and cover it with things like cupcake liners, bendy straws, etc. They throw the toys around to the get to the treats.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Pet...tivity-Center-Birds/14100919?findingMethod=rr


Hey that looks like such a cool playgym. Sunny has one but she doesn't really care much about it. I'm tempted to get this for Sunny too but I already know she won't go near it so why bother.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I will post you a ton of pics in a little bit.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks meaggiedear. What Sunny has is similar to the Walmart's Wood Bird Playpen under the link except there is no rope and no rectangle at the bottom----only the swing and the ladder. Sometimes Sunny climbs the ladder but she never swings----she HATES swings! I tried to "encourage" her to go on one so she'll know how much fun it is but she just hates its guts and is afraid of it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

All mine surprisingly love their swings in the cage.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> Thanks meaggiedear. What Sunny has is similar to the Walmart's Wood Bird Playpen under the link except there is no rope and no rectangle at the bottom----only the swing and the ladder. Sometimes Sunny climbs the ladder but she never swings----she HATES swings! I tried to "encourage" her to go on one so she'll know how much fun it is but she just hates its guts and is afraid of it.


Grigio hates swings too. I tried to encourage him too. But I made the mistake of hanging one low to the ground dangling on a shoelace. I placed him on it, he immediately jumped off, the swing swung back and then smacked him in the behind.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Clair said:


> the swing swung back and then smacked him in the behind.


i know it's not really that funny, but the imagery made me giggle a little bit.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

meaggiedear said:


> All mine surprisingly love their swings in the cage.


Thanks meaggiedear, its bigger then it looks online. Im going to go look into this one.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They have "deleafed" the poor tree parts. lol. Thankfully, the new one doesn't have that, but it has a lot more toys.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I loved the pictures,specially the ones where the four are interacting.They seem to be really enjoying their playtime.Oh,and Gray looks gorgeous as always.X x (one for each of your cockatiels )


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just ordered it, it should be here by next week. Thank you for the photos. It helped make up my mind alot.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sweetnsour924 said:


> I just ordered it, it should be here by next week. Thank you for the photos. It helped make up my mind alot.


Glad I could help! And possibly save you money. lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, I LOVE the photos! Your tiels look so happy on it, now I'm tempted to get one for Sunny! But I just know she won't touch it. Can't I get a loaner or a rental or something so I can test it out first? :blush:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Annie said:


> Wow, I LOVE the photos! Your tiels look so happy on it, now I'm tempted to get one for Sunny! But I just know she won't touch it. Can't I get a loaner or a rental or something so I can test it out first? :blush:


Haha. If you don't like it, you can totally ship it to me. I've been thinking about getting them the new one bc it has better toys.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

meaggiedear said:


> Haha. If you don't like it, you can totally ship it to me. I've been thinking about getting them the new one bc it has better toys.


It'll probably be cheaper for me to just send you a cheque so you can buy it online than for me to buy it, then ship it to you! :lol:

Maybe I can take Sunny to a Walmart that has it, then put her on it and see if she likes it and tell the staff there "don't mind me, I'm letting my bird try it out first and decide if she wants it or not". :rofl:


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> It'll probably be cheaper for me to just send you a cheque so you can buy it online than for me to buy it, then ship it to you! :lol:
> 
> Maybe I can take Sunny to a Walmart that has it, then put her on it and see if she likes it and tell the staff there "don't mind me, I'm letting my bird try it out first and decide if she wants it or not". :rofl:


Oh god, thats too funny LOL. 

Meagie, your birds are gorgeous. I envy them all  , Looks like such a picture perfect happy family.
With my four, oh gosh.. Benito and Ziggy just DO NOT get along. If only that they would learn from Ama and Grey :blush:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Simbah said:


> Oh god, thats too funny LOL.
> 
> Meagie, your birds are gorgeous. I envy them all  , Looks like such a picture perfect happy family.
> With my four, oh gosh.. Benito and Ziggy just DO NOT get along. If only that they would learn from Ama and Grey :blush:


Bahaha. Poor Grey is in love with Ama. Ama just accepts the company because the girls are so independent that they ignore the boys.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

lol all of your birds are absolutely gorgeous. If I can't convince my dad to help me build them a play gym by the end of the month, I might just get them this. At the very least, it'll give Shiraarat something to do while Tamasha naps.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It's worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

meaggiedear said:


> It's worth the money in my opinion.


I hope so, mine will is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'll post photos after I get it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sweetnsour924 said:


> I hope so, mine will is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'll post photos after I get it.


Thanks! I'm interested to see the new toys it comes with.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just got the play gym and I'm irritated. First off it came and it was NOT the one I ordered. Its the old version with the fake grass not the new toys which was the reason I got it. Second 3 things were broken before I even put it together. One of the perches that clip to the stand and 2 of the fake grass things. See photos.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Yours looks smaller than Meaggiedear's.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

its the same size, but i would complain about it looking nothing like the picture. i have been thinking about it buying it for all the new toys and i would be pretty pissed if they sent me the old one. 

i mean... they like the grass- 










but still. it's not what you ordered.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

Not what you ordered.... You should file a complaint!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

hbps0213 said:


> Not what you ordered.... You should file a complaint!


Hi guys, I emailed a complaint but I highly doubt it will matter. I have two choices, one being just suck it up and keep it and deal with it and go buy new toys to put on it because I can tell you rate now with Charlie and Sunny that grass would not be left there long or two being go to walmart stand in line forever and finally get waited on then return it and only get part of my money back because they do not go good on shipping, then go back online and purchase something new and wait longer for another gym and pay out for more shipping. Its just plain irritating and I hate that a business can just take your money and do what ever they please.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

So I heard back the complaint I sent in to walmart.com and I got what was expected "We are sorry for the inconvenience. You can either return your item or exchange it."


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to be ording that too from Walmart. Milli is going to love it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At least they offered an exchange...see if they'll exchange it for the one you actually purchased. You have the receipt right?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would be like..*I want to exchange it for the new one I ordered that I was supposed to get in the first place*!

Lol.  I'm only kidding.


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

I love your tiels, they are beautiful..I think I'll buy this one for my tiels...looks like fun


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am going to keep the one I got, my tiels are using it and they like it. Its just the point that when you order something you expect to get what you order not what they feel like sending you. I could see if the other one wasn't available but my thinking is that they should of contacted me first and said hey this is the only one we have left do you want it or not? I think its just common sense but frankly alot of businesses these days are just out to get what they can for money. Their number one priority isn't the customers any more like it used to be which is really really sad. 

I wish we had more mom and pop stores around here but sadly where I live the closest thing to me is Walmart and Shop'N'Save which is 20 minutes from me and the next closest would be Petco but they 1 hour from me. There are a small hand full of mom and pop stores left in this state (Maine) that I know of but they are all atleast 2 or more hours away so that leaves me with alot of online shopping.


----------

